# Coeur D'Alene Idaho and surrounding area, July 12 or later



## WhiskeyJack (May 28, 2015)

Location is Coeur D'Alene Idaho and surrounding area. Prefer Worldmark Arrow Point but will consider others in CDA or surrounding area. 2 Bedroom or larger. Check in anytime between July 12 and July 26. Minimum of three nights but can be as many as seven. Please let me know if you have anything to offer. Thanks John


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 1, 2015)

I had to use airbnb, got a nice place end of July


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes I think that is what I will end up having to do as well.  I have been looking at VRBO and airbnb.
Thanks




ronandjoan said:


> I had to use airbnb, got a nice place end of July


----------

